# My sister n law makes cakes! :D



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys,

I thought I would share my sister n laws cake site and some of the work she's done. She has been doing so many awesome cakes.. I am always floored with her stuff.

I thought I would just show it off to you guys, lemmie know if there are any issues with the site as well

Thanks for your time! 

http://oohlalacakes.ca/


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

she does very nice work!!!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Totally awesome! That's some pretty sick work! I'm sure she enjoys doing it very much... I'll have to keep that in mind if anyone ever asks me where to get a fancy cake like that!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome cakes...no issue with the site


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Awee thanks for checking it out guys :3 Ya I am always in awe of some of the stuff she can make. She's trying to learn as much as she can and is doing really well!

I got to make sugar butterflies the last time I visited, Uber fun haha


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I love it:


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow, she really is very talented! Those are amazing!!!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Love the cakes!!

You should send in some of her awesome photos to cakewrecks.com -- during the week, they feature horrible cakes, but every Sunday, they showcase beautiful cakes like these. It would be a good way to get her some more exposure!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ha that site is hilarious! I'll have to show it to her :3

Thanks, I'll let her know how you guys feel about her work..


----------

